# Im glad I found this site!!



## dpgirl71 (May 26, 2006)

*Im so happy I found this web site. I was looking for answers to my dp problem, because nobody at home believes me, no one understands, sometimes I feel they treat me like Im a crazy person.  I feel like Im dreaming all the time, Im too aware of what's going on around me. I'm monitoring myself every second of my life, and sometimes I think Im going insane. Im too tired, but hopefully in this site, I will meet cool people that I can talk to about it ...

Thanks for taking your time to read this. Have a great day!! 

Your new friend;

dpgirl71*


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Hello and welcome, I felt a sense of relieve when I first found this site because I felt quite alone due to others (Friends and family) not understanding (I guess it is hard for them to understand). Yeah I feel at any moment I will ?wake up? from the state I am in? I?ll be waiting a while with out pro help. I feel unaware about what is going off around me? I tend to be only able to focus on comp games I play. You aren?t insane although I understand what you mean. Take small steps once at a time and you?ll do fine.

Darren.


----------



## dpgirl71 (May 26, 2006)

Thanks soooo much sweety!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

Your welcome, that be ?5 pounds payable to [email protected]? via paypal "Cheers" =P


----------



## dpgirl71 (May 26, 2006)

Lol! You silly!!!


----------

